
Virtual Dinner Party - vbhartia
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdKxLOTog4bp8qAK06DtQzVuv_kR06j9GKgr6FmgCa5MqrAMQ/viewform?c=0&w=1
======
vbhartia
Hi - my friend and I are hosting a virtual dinner over a web cam where we
exchange fun stories from around the world. We would love for you to join us!

Please fill out the quick Google Doc and we'll invite you. Love to hear what
you think! Not commercial or anything, just something fun we've wanted to try.

